# Tricolor Tadpole Food



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone have any luck with feeding tricolor or anthonyi meatpie/soilent green? They don't seem to be attacking it like other froggers I know who feed it to their tads. Most of them are feeding them to frogs other than Epips, though.

-Nish

P.S. Here's my communal setup for them.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Mine were eating it just fine. I would either use it as directed or just sprinkle the powder on the surface...they would invert and vacuum it right off the surface film.

They may prefer more meaty stuff-they love New Life Spectrum.

And the babies seem to be coloring up quite nicely.


----------



## Bluenerer (Jan 30, 2014)

is that a custom made tank? if not where can I buy one?


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice library! lol


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

Can you please post some info about the filtration you've got going on outside the tank? Even hyperlinks to the stuff you have would help -- I've got anthonyi tads in my future...


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I like this your tank. I've got epips "Highland", no tricolor, but I suppose it's the same with regard to the tadpoles care. 
I suggest you, do not just popping their hind legs, to lower the water level and to put something on which they can climb; infact, do not just popping the front legs, even if they still have their tails, they like to stay out of the water.
I feed my epips with a mix of spirulina and food for Discus Red finely crushed.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I think it was a turtle tank from glasscages. It might have been custom made but honestly you can buy the rims and get the glass or anyone who makes tanks can easily make one with the rims. I have two sponge filters and the tank is about 6 inches high. I also threw in an air stone. That's about it and they seem to be fine. I'm just trying to get the food part down.

I also threw in some water sprite.

-Nish


----------

